# Carabao Island



## pigeonpete (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and would welcome any information or feedback on Carabao Island. 

Thanks,
Pigeonpete


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pigeonpete said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and would welcome any information or feedback on Carabao Island.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. I've been here a lot of years and not heard of that island before. Will be interesting to see what information you get on this.

Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's the next island out from Boracay


----------

